
AWS deep-dive: How a news aggregator collects and serves up news articles - budilov
Hey guys,<p>For today&#x27;s AWS Deep Dive I&#x27;ve interviewed the creators of a news aggregator and conducted an architecture review of their design.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=XaO8BBgBRH0<p>Thanks,<p>Vladimir<p>P.S. Let me know what else you&#x27;d like me to make
======
champagneben
Been meaning to get into AWS, but every time I try something it seems very
complicated. Very excited for this channel!

~~~
budilov
Glad you like it :) Let me know if you have an architecture you'd like me to
review (as long as you're fine with me recording it).

~~~
champagneben
I have none. Enjoyed all of the videos so far - keep them coming!

